# 1.0 Ecoboost hose removal



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

Hi guys

Apologies if this is in the wrong section. I am currently swapping out the standard hoses on my focus 1.0 ecoboost to silicone hoses to tidy up the engine bay.

Just wondering if anyone knows how to disconnect this part of the hose before I go yanking on something I shouldn't.










It should be the same as on a fiesta 1.0 as well

Cheers


----------



## Morph78 (Aug 18, 2010)

Push the ring collar bit (to the right) down towards main bit of the connector (bit on the left) and then pull off.

Also change the green cable tie to a black one.


----------



## TYPH3OUS (Oct 9, 2014)

Morph78 said:


> Push the ring collar bit (to the right) down towards main bit of the connector (bit on the left) and then pull off.
> 
> Also change the green cable tie to a black one.


Thank you. I was trying to pull it the opposite way. I'll give it a go.

Haha yeah good shout on the cable tie I've got some black ones I can swap out


----------

